# What does your pigeon mix have in it?



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello everyone, 

I thought I'd compare pigeon mixes with y'all and see what everyone is using. Maybe we can get ideas from each other to "spruce" up our own mixes even.

My pigeon mix contains the following grains, legumes and seeds:

green peas *
white peas
wheat
pot barley *
brown rice
millet
lentils *
popcorn
safflower *
sunflower *
red milo* 
white milo
brown flax seed*
mung beans *
soy beans *
adzuki beans (just added them today) *
pigeon pellets *

(all grains marked with an "*", I buy separate and add in varying percentages)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a list of ingredients in my feed:

Trapper peas, 
*****,
Austrian peas,
Maple peas, 
green peas
Red Milo
White Millot,
Safflower *
Wheat,
Buckwheat,
Barley
Oil sunflower *
Corn
flax seeds *
Rolled oats
Hemp seed *
Linseed *

* these are just small percentage


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Interesting and similar to mine 

I forgot, mine has maple peas too! LOL. What does ***** look like and linseed? Hmm...rolled oats, sounds good, I wonder where I'd get those here?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

I don't know which are which, as the ***** and linseed are all in the mix and listed on the tag. The rolled oats I get from the health food store.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Treesa, 

I'll look into getting some rolled oats if I can find em here somewhere


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Geez, my list of seeds doesn't compare to yours 
I buy a mix labeled 'Pigeon Mix' from my local pet/farm food supply store.
It doesn't have an ingredients label, but from what I see...
It contains:
Wheat
Barley
Green Peas
Whole Corn
Red Milo
Safflower

I have access to most of the other seeds you have mentioned, are there any in particular I should be adding to this mix?

Ofcourse, if you wanted a list of supplements and vitamins aswell I can give you that, and it is a lot longer 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

LOL @ your comments From what I've seen, going by the pictures you've posted, there is NOTHING wrong with what you're feeding your birds

I think sometimes we can go overboard to ensure we are providing the ABSOLUTE best diet for our birds that we can. In fact, their needs are really not huge at all. When you think about what the feral pigeons have to eat, they are nowhere near as fortunate as captive, spoiled birds. Yet, they always seem to do well, look good and healthy. (As proven by the pictures I've posted here today).

As well, even though some of us do give our birds a large variety of grains and seeds, that doesn't mean that they are eating all their vittles as they should I'm still having a hard time with my birds, getting them to clean up what I give them but I like to make sure they have a wide variety just in case they will pick up on something they didn't like before


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Good thread! Cause I have no clue, As far as I know I am feeding pigeon seeds! As to whats in it or what should be in it I am lost!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

> I'm still having a hard time with my birds, getting them to clean up what I give them


Yes, my birds are the same, I have two seperated loft areas, in the left section (The APT's), they always leave a heap of the milo behind, in the right side, their is always heaps of wheat left over. They have favourites aswell, my Ruby will thrash her head around flicking out all of the seeds searching for the safflowers, so to save having the entire contents on the floor, I sprinkle a few on top of the feed when I give it to keep her happy 

dnrslucky1, love your avatar 
I have put together a little chart of the different seeds in my pigeon mix with their name beside them...I did an oops and the date function covered some of the seeds a little, but you can still see them.
Here is the link to the pic:
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=pfoodcontents.jpg
Should help you out in identifying the different seeds, as long as I got them right  Lol

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi again Alaska, 

Yes, pigeons can be such FUSSY eaters....UGH! LOL. Mine do the same, thrashing the seed around and their favourites are the sunflower and safflower above all else. Next comes the corn, peans and smaller seeds such as the milo or millet. Wheat is always left last with my birds too They eat the pellets very well but aren't keen on the lentils either...sigh! Fussy birds but we love em


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeon mix:
Popcorn
milo
common vetch
first & test green & yellow peas
Austrian peas (add more for the small birds)
maple peas (none of the the small birds can/will eat these)
hard red winter wheat
white safflower (add more for feather sheen)

Garnish with a mix of several kinds of lentils - the small black ones and brown ones are favorites, the red/orange ones are rejected, perhaps because they are brittle and have sharp jagged edges.

Small dish on the side of Harrison's Adult Fine pellets (only KD and Gracie like it, but it's nice to have on hand for emergencies.)

Tried and they rejected:
mung beans
soy beans
adzuki beans
rice


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

I was wondering if someone would have a pic of the different seeds in the mix. I need help identifying the seeds in my pigeon feed as well as with other seeds!
Thanks,
Stacie

(alaska, your pic did help a bit!)


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*seeds*

Popcorn mix gold, universal pigeon mix, scatch, parakeet, cockatiel, alittle catfood, greens, grit. That is thier diet. Also some seeds maybe germanated.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Debbie, 

That's interesting about the cat food. What kind do you use, how big are the cat kibbles or do you crush/grind or cut them up for the pigeons to eat? 

Does anyone else offer the occasional dog or cat kibble to their birds diet and how do you find it's accepted by them?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Kirkland*

brand catfood dry bought at Costco. Have crushed dog food and they like it. Walmart has chicken scatch 40lbs for $2.00 each. I bought 30 bags. Figure if I mix with the other mixes and balance thier diet it could work.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmania said:


> I was wondering if someone would have a pic of the different seeds in the mix. I need help identifying the seeds in my pigeon feed as well as with other seeds!
> Thanks,
> Stacie
> 
> (alaska, your pic did help a bit!)



Here you go:

http://www.purgrain.com/

click on ingredients


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cool*

Site. Nice protien break down. How do they figure it out on the bag mixes?


----------

